# Kickin' it!



## granfire (Jun 10, 2011)

New Disney show...
The previews looks good...(naturally I am assuming that any adults in the show will be complete morons...)


Unfortunately I don't get XD....(I am cheap, what can I say...)


----------



## MaxiMe (Jun 10, 2011)

Just looked up some of the clips on disney. Umm I didn't see any adults.
But hey I'll watch it with my daughter and who knows it might be an object lesson of some sort. Or motivation. I cna hear it nowe Dad I can do better than that. or that isn't a good round kick..


----------



## granfire (Jun 10, 2011)

Or a 'YEAH, I am ready for class NOW!!!"


LOL


----------



## MaxiMe (Jun 10, 2011)

Dad watch this.....
LOL


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 13, 2011)

It just went off, but they are going to show the 2nd ep. at 8:30 est Tuesday night, followed by a repeat of the premiere.

The main sensei is dumb and there are no adults anywhere.  The kids train in the dojo alone and eat pizza and burp while training.

Still, I am going to say that even exposure like this is potentially good.   How many of us started the martial arts because of the Karate Kid movie or Mighty Morphin Power Rangers?  I am sure that a few kids out there will be introduced to the martial arts and start training because of this show.

Plus, I am sure it is the first show set in a karate school.  I can't think of any other ones.

AoG


----------



## poollshark (Jun 14, 2011)

It's like Bad News Bears in a Dojo however I think I'll watch a couple more shows to see where it goes. The star of the show(don't know his name yet) appears to have some talent.

My 9 year old grandson, a 2+ year Kempo student loved it. I think overall it may be good for schools. I can see kids wanting to train due to the show. Time will tell.


----------



## granfire (Jun 14, 2011)

ArmorOfGod said:


> It just went off, but they are going to show the 2nd ep. at 8:30 est Tuesday night, followed by a repeat of the premiere.
> 
> The main sensei is dumb and there are no adults anywhere.  The kids train in the dojo alone and eat pizza and burp while training.
> 
> ...



Seems to be par for the course in terms of Disney shows.
Adults are morons....


----------



## Big Don (Jun 14, 2011)

granfire said:


> Seems to be par for the course in terms of Disney shows.
> Adults are morons....








Leave Billy Ray ALONE!!!


----------



## granfire (Jun 14, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Leave Billy Ray ALONE!!!



:lol:

(he was actually one of the least moronic parents in the lineup...)


----------



## Big Don (Jun 14, 2011)

granfire said:


> :lol:
> 
> (he was actually one of the least moronic parents in the lineup...)


I thought you would like that.


----------

